# Calcutta tournament Questions



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Guys

I have never fished a tournament with a calcutta - and I'm not sure how it works.


If I'm reading the info correctly ----- there are two ways to win....

1st.) (For example) The Matagorda Blue Water Challenge entry fee of $250 gets you in the chance to win 1st or 2nd place prize money for all of the three category heaviest fish (King- Ling - Dolphin) - Right??

2nd.) The calcutta gets you the chance to win prize money for the heaviest combine weight of all three fish (King+Ling+Dolphin) - Right ????

Questions:

How much does it cost to enter the calcutta??

What is calcutta insurance and why do you need it??

What goes on at the Captains meeting as regards to the calcutta??

Thanks Guys


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You dont have a set price for calcutta. They sell the boats. When your boat comes up you bid on it. If you are a well known fisherman the price mite be very high to buy the boat. If not you might slip by fairly cheap. The total amounts are them split between 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and so on.Hope all the calcutta money will go back in the pot and no one takes money off the top. Calcutta prizes or what it takes to win are set up by the tourney. so be shure on that one. 

Charlie


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Calcutta Answers*

I can answer your questions:

The entry fee of $250 does give you the chances of winning 1st and 2nd in each individual category, king-ling-dolphin. I also have some great sponsors that have donated $$$$$ to add to each individual category to bring up the prize money. I am in the process of adding up all the sponsors donated $$$ and I will try to get you how much $$$ is added in each pot. The prize amount is of course based on the number of entries in the tournament.

The calcutta is where big money can be won. Heres how it works and I hope everyone can understand it. If your team chooses to get into the calcutta then your team will be auctioned off to the highest bidder. The bidder is betting that your team will win one of the 3 places paid in the calcutta. They are bidding that your team will catch a total amount of one kingfish, one ling and one dolphin combined weight. If your team catches all 3 fish, then your team gets an additional 75 bonus ponits added to thier score, which rewards a team who catches all 3 fish. You or anyone else who is present at the captains meeting/ calcutta has the opportunity to bid on your boat. Bidding starts at $100 and there is no cap on how high the bid can go.

If you win the bid on your team and your team places in the calcutta category of the tournament, then you win all of the prize money for that particular place.

If someone else wins the bid on your team and your team places, then that person who won the bid wins all the money.

If you buy the calcutta insurance and someone else wins the bid in the calcutta and your team places in the calucutta, then since you purchased the insurance you are automatically entitled to 1/2 the winnings, no matter how much the buyer purchaed the team for.

Bottom line is, if you have intintions on buying your team in the calcutta no matter how high it goes for, then calcutta insurance is not for you, unless you want ot buy it just in case.

If your team has no intentions in buying your team in the calcutta, but you want to have a chance of winning some good money at a low price, then purchase the calcutta insurance.

Is buying or not buying your team in the calcutta a gamble, yes it is. But after spending year tournament fishing where calcuttas were involved, I try to buy the insurance and also bid on our boat. Last year we did exactly that and we won 1st place and we won a very large amount of money , nearly $25k.

There is no cost to enter the calcutta. However, you have to pay at least the minimum amount of $100 is someone else does not bid on your team. Neither me nor anyone else knows how high your team will sell for in the calcutta. It could sell for $100 and I have seen teams sell for $4500 in the calcutta.

Calcutta insurance is $150 each team in the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. If you buy the calcutta insurance and you also win the bid in the calcutta auction, the $150 is not refundable.

ALL CALCUTTA MONEY IS PAID BACK TO THE WINNERS 100%

The captains meeting is where the tournament director speaks to each one of the captains together as a group. That is also when any questions that pertain to the tournament ar ebrought up and discussed. Also, weigh in procedures, any weather issues, tournament channels and general rules are discussed.

Tournaments are fun. We have competed in tournaments for many year and have met some great people. Tournaments are a place to put faces with names that we here on this great board and others. We plan on having a record turnout this year for both of our tournamets , the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge and Sargent Offshore Blast. I hope that I answered all questions that you or anyone else had. If not, please post up or p.m and I will do my best to answer.

Now , lets pray to the winds gods to let up !!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I just want to tell newbies that some the these Calcutta deals can add up to tens of thousands of dollars, and to be careful about blowing your money in expectation of a "grand slam" or a single species win. 

There are seasoned gamblers and pro fishing teams that all conspire to make you look like a doofus - and I am no pro or gambler by any means. I've heard some horror stories though.

But trust me, us locals and pond piddlers don't stack up to these experts who make their corporation a good part of a million bucks a year just off the Calcutta in maybe 15 different tourneys. They have little boats that can go 70 and humongous battlewagon cruisers that can go 45 MPH. You simply can't win unless you have dumb luck. 

I guess it's like the old saying, only bet as much money as you can afford to lose. h:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yup, dumb luck, right Mark?



Swells said:


> I just want to tell newbies that some the these Calcutta deals can add up to tens of thousands of dollars, and to be careful about blowing your money in expectation of a "grand slam" or a single species win.
> 
> There are seasoned gamblers and pro fishing teams that all conspire to make you look like a doofus - and I am no pro or gambler by any means. I've heard some horror stories though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Next question

Do the people bidding on boats know which boats have bought insurance?

Does insurance lower the bids?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Swells said:


> I just want to tell newbies that some the these Calcutta deals can add up to tens of thousands of dollars, and to be careful about blowing your money in expectation of a "grand slam" or a single species win.
> 
> There are seasoned gamblers and pro fishing teams that all conspire to make you look like a doofus - and I am no pro or gambler by any means. I've heard some horror stories though.
> 
> ...


Don't let posts like this scare you away....not sure what corporation is getting anything close to a million bucks but I've not seen it. Maybe Swells is thinking about about some of these high dollar billfish tournaments. Heck, we were lucky to have a pot over 10k in many previous SKA tourneys. These guys you are fishing against are locals to the Tx coast with the exception of a few. When you see an "outastater" it's usually because it is a sanctioned event and they want the points. I can assure you I would rather be fishing the waters I grew up fishing instead of water out of somewhere I don't normally fish. As a matter of fact I saw Kwazar (very well known and knowledgeable fisherman) at the last tourney in Galveston (ska sanctioned)....as I recall he didn't weigh a fish and he has won several past tournaments. We've all kinda "grown up" fishing against each other. It's anyone's game if you have a seaworthy boat. You'll have a great time and make some good friends. The key is doing your homework, preparation, and alot of luck. Come down and fish with us! You will see/meet alot of nice people and if this is your first tourney you will likely be hooked! If you need any help feel free to pm me.
Good fishing,
Brice


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I will let everyone know before the bidding starts if your team purchsed calcutta insurance or not , its only fair to the person or persons bidding on your team.

I agree with Outcast. I have not seen any company reps at our tournaments making a million dollars for thier company. Most all boats are purchased by thier team or maybe other teams whom they compete against. I am sure that large billfish tournaments have these types of folks at thier calcuttas , but I have not seen them at any of ours. Dont be scared of the multi engine boats. For years , I competed against many teams in the SKA in a 23ft single engine Hydra-Sports and placed in several tournaments beating out multi-engine boats with alot more experience than us, even staying no more than 30 miles offshore. Brice is one of the friends I met while fishing tournaments. He is good people, and you will meet people like this at these tournaments. I look forward in meeting all of your there.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Another note

If it is a Whos Your Daddy tourney (Mark) it will be run right. There will be no secrets. And regarding the winner yes, some folks who fish all the time have a better chance than you but anyone can win. The good thing an "unknown" boat can slip through and be bought cheap and the calcutta money is usually pretty big.

Charlie


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> I will let everyone know before the bidding starts if your team purchsed calcutta insurance or not , its only fair to the person or persons bidding on your team.
> 
> I agree with Outcast. I have not seen any company reps at our tournaments making a million dollars for thier company. Most all boats are purchased by thier team or maybe other teams whom they compete against. I am sure that large billfish tournaments have these types of folks at thier calcuttas , but I have not seen them at any of ours. Dont be scared of the multi engine boats. For years , I competed against many teams in the SKA in a 23ft single engine Hydra-Sports and placed in several tournaments beating out multi-engine boats with alot more experience than us, even staying no more than 30 miles offshore. Brice is one of the friends I met while fishing tournaments. He is good people, and you will meet people like this at these tournaments. I look forward in meeting all of your there.


And to top it all off he even had a woman on the boat with him and we still won some tourneys!:cheers: Its all about being in the right spot at the right time when the fish are hungry!

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I guess I stepped a bit over the line, and yes there are all kinds of tourneys and some are high-dollar stakes such as in the offshore marlin crowd, although perhaps not this event. I did not intend to cast aspersions or say anything about this particular event.

Why did say what I said? My brother in Mississippi was a bit offended by these folks who drove their boats up from Florida for the various Ling tourneys. Some of these boats were like triple 300s, the gold bling, the matching t-shirts, and all that. I guess it was intended to be a locals tourney for local waters off Biloxi and Horn Island ... the winners (from Florida) drove as far as Venice or Destin within 8 hours and cleaned out all the money pots. So my brother doesn't fish tournaments anymore, based on some experiences like that. Instead, they have have a favorite bar where they rack up "Ling Points" on a leader board. 

I'm sure this event here in Texas is a much better deal. -sammie


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Hey Sammie,
No big deal. All I know is I was come down to Padre and drink some cold beer! I love that area!



Swells said:


> Well I guess I stepped a bit over the line, and yes there are all kinds of tourneys and some are high-dollar stakes such as in the offshore marlin crowd, although perhaps not this event. I did not intend to cast aspersions or say anything about this particular event.
> 
> Why did say what I said? My brother in Mississippi was a bit offended by these folks who drove their boats up from Florida for the various Ling tourneys. Some of these boats were like triple 300s, the gold bling, the matching t-shirts, and all that. I guess it was intended to be a locals tourney for local waters off Biloxi and Horn Island ... the winners (from Florida) drove as far as Venice or Destin within 8 hours and cleaned out all the money pots. So my brother doesn't fish tournaments anymore, based on some experiences like that. Instead, they have have a favorite bar where they rack up "Ling Points" on a leader board.
> 
> I'm sure this event here in Texas is a much better deal. -sammie


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

hey kelly if you caught fish it must have been luck or maybe a good captain you had haha i am ready for the tourneys myself cant wait to try and catch a fish maybe you can show me how before they get here


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

crh4926 said:


> hey kelly if you caught fish it must have been luck or maybe a good captain you had haha i am ready for the tourneys myself cant wait to try and catch a fish maybe you can show me how before they get here


HA! HA!!!!! You know that we are ready to go, Mark is out waxing the boat right now getting it ready so that we can just glide across the waves! 
But I do think that you caught more hardheads this weekend than me!:rotfl:


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

thats ok i carried you once again fishing lol we will see what happens when we get offshore i am well now and i can stay right beside you and wear you out might let you take my fish off the hook instead of mark and i taking such good care of you haha


----------

